# Proof of ID



## Mgilb96 (Aug 23, 2020)

How do I provide proof of ID (Passport / Aus Citizenship / ImmiCard) when I do not hold a passport as I don’t have any intentions to travel, I don’t have an immicard or Aus citizenship as I’m an Australian which is clearly stated on my Birth Certificate & VEVO check?
* UberEats


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Mgilb96 said:


> How do I provide proof of ID (Passport / Aus Citizenship / ImmiCard) when I do not hold a passport as I don't have any intentions to travel, I don't have an immicard or Aus citizenship as I'm an Australian which is clearly stated on my Birth Certificate & VEVO check?
> * UberEats


Is the name on your Australian driver licence the same as on your birth certificate or have you changed all or part of your name since birth?


----------



## Mgilb96 (Aug 23, 2020)

My name has never been changed, so they’re all matching.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Mgilb96 said:


> My name has never been changed, so they're all matching.


You should be able to use your driver licence and your birth certificate and not need a passport.


----------



## Mgilb96 (Aug 23, 2020)

Apparently a Queensland Drivers license isn’t a document they accept, but they’ll accept a Queensland 18+ card 😂


----------



## Wayne-C (Jan 3, 2021)

Australian Drivers Licence Or a Australian Photo id is All you need for Id Prof


----------

